# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Contest of the Month for May 2015

## Nfri

*Hello!*


I want to hold a friendly contest for better motivation in course of May. Unlike classic competition, it's not focused about dream control and lucid activities. It'll be less time consuming and more casual, because posting DJ on Dreamviews is optional and scoring is simplified.


*Rules*


- There is no need for registration, just write your first post not later than *7th of May* and you are in
- Continuously post your results at least once every 4 days in the contest's thread which starts on 1. May at 20:00 of your local time
- Contest ends 1. June at 11:00 a.m. your local time
- No cheating! 
- Use healthy self-criticism
- Posting your dreams on Dreamviews DJ is optional
- Recording your dreams in your own dream journal is necessary for valid points (paper/electronic/audio)


*Points categories*



*Wbtbs  (Wake back to bed)*

- You must wake up from bed and do some activity that makes you more awake and aware from the usual groggy state in the bed (walking, sitting and reading, eating, stretching...)
- 1 wbtb = 1 point
- limit of wbtbs is 2 per night (max 2 points a night)
- for valid points, you don't need to become lucid after wbtb


*Dream recall*

- dreams must be taped (written by hand, pc, audio record...)
- 1 recalled dream fragment = 0,5 point (fragments from the same dream are limited by total 1 point that it can't exceed 1 point for the full dream)
- 1 non lucid dream = 1 point ( memory of action or series actions in one dream)


*Lucid dreams*

- 1 lucid dream = 5 points ( If it's series of DEILDs, it's 5 points for all DEILDs in total. Advantage for Deilders is in lucid dream time category)
- semi-lucid dream is not counting as a lucid dream, but as non lucid dream


*Lucid dream time*

- one of the main pillar in this contest is to focus on the ongoing time in lucid state and knowing the precise lucidity duration, always keep this on mind 
- longer lucidity = more points
- be sober in estimating the time spended in lucid dream
- 5 minutes being lucid in a dream = 1 point 

1-5 minutes = 1 point
6-10 minutes = 2 points
11-15 minutes = 3 points
16-20 minutes = 4 points
etc. (for example 42 minutes = 9 points)


*Scoring template*

- please try to post your points clearly and simple. For example:

1 wbtb = 1 point
3 fragments = 1,5 points
2 dreams = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
10 minutes = 2 points
night total = 11,5 points

contest total = 24,5 points




*CONTEST STARTS 1. MAY AT 20:00 P.M. OF YOUR LOCAL TIME, GOOD LUCK!*

----------


## Sensei

ah, so it doesn't start until tonight. I wasn't 100% sure until now. I had 3 LDs last night too.  :tongue2:  I got a TOTM anyways, so I am still excited about it.  :smiley:

----------


## Booney

Allright, that makes everything clear. Wonder if I'll get lucid this month.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I'll join too! Got my internet back finally after a full month or 2 of no net TnT
But I prob won,t gat anything these couple nights, visiting my mother, and the dog here!

----------


## FryingMan

Well @ Dreamer in the [suggestions] thread, no time was given beforehand so I just posted and I didn't see the other post pointing here..  Ah well.

----------


## HansiElneff

I'm in! Even though I'm way out of shape when it comes to dreaming. Time to get started again, I guess?  :tongue2:

----------


## Noell

I love that you can still get points if you have trouble lucid dreaming. But this month I'm gonna work hard to get one! I am so excited to try the bonus TOTM. Water bending will be my goal, and this challenge will be a fun way to try to reach it.  ::giraffe::

----------


## Sensei

@HansiElneff
This is my lock screen for my phone
*Spoiler* for _phone_:

----------


## Nfri

1 wbtb = 1 point
2 fragment = 1 point
1 dream = 1 point
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 3 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 3 points

----------


## HansiElneff

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 1 point
1 dream = 1 point

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 2.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-02

2015-05-02 one sentence summary

Full DJ

7 dreams = 7
2 fragments = 1

night total: 8
competition total: 8

----------


## Booney

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0,5 point
1 dream = 1 point
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 2.5 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 2.5 points

----------


## dolphin

7 dreams-7 points
2 fragments-1 point

night total=8 points
competition total=8 points

----------


## Noell

I had a huge, amazing adventure dream, but I couldn't remember it at all... :/

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points
3 dreams = 3 points

night total = 4.5 points
contest total = 4.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

> 7 dreams-7 points
> 2 fragments-1 point
> 
> night total=8 points
> competition total=8 points







> 7 dreams = 7
> 2 fragments = 1
> night total: 8



I hope this is me copying you and not you copying me!  I want to LD like the awesome dolphin!

----------


## NyxCC

5 Frags: 2.5 points
2 Dr: 2 points
2 LDs: 10 points
Ld time: <5 + <10 = 1 + 2 = 3 points
1 wbtb: 1 point

Night total= 18.5 
Contest total= 18.5

----------


## Sensei

Nyx is pulling ahead already!

3 Dreams: 3 points (you said that dream must be recorded. Does that mean that it needs to be posted here too?)
3 WBTBs: 2 points

Total: 5 points

----------


## dolphin

Fryingman, I had it easy in terms of recall last night, having 4 FAs, so I think you did better than me.

----------


## Booney

Day 2/31

1 wbtb = 1 point
2 fragment = 1 point
2 dreams = 2 point
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 4 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 6.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-03's One sentence summaries

9 dreams: 9
1 fragment: 0.5

night total: 9.5

competition total: 8 + 9.5 = 17.5

----------


## dolphin

4 dreams-4 points
1 fragment-0.5 point
2 lucid dreams-10 points
lucid time-4 minutes=1 point
night total=15.5 points

lucid time total-4 minutes
competition total=23.5 points

Is the lucid time/point calculation on a per dream, per night, or per month basis? I'm assuming it's per month.

----------


## Noell

1 wbtb = 1 point
2 fragments = 1 point
1 dream = 1 point

night total = 3 points
contest total = 7.5 points

----------


## NyxCC

> 4 dreams-4 points
> 1 fragment-0.5 point
> 2 lucid dreams-10 points
> *lucid time-4 minutes*=1 point
> night total=15.5 points
> 
> lucid time total-4 minutes
> competition total=23.5 points
> 
> Is the lucid time/point calculation on a per dream, per night, or per month basis? I'm assuming it's per month.



From what I understand if you were to have an ld and deild, those two would count as a single dream and the dream time points are also for a single dream. (i.e. 5 points for ld and any cumulative ld time)

But if you have two separate lucid dreams, as in your case, you get points for each separately. So, I think you probably should add one more point for ld time if you count both your dreams being in the 1-5 mins range. Is this correct, Nfri?

---

from last night: 

3 frags: 1.5 points 
4 dreams: 4 points
1 wbtb: 1 points

Contest total= 6.5 + 18.5 = 25 points

----------


## Nfri

1 dream = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point
night total = 2 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 5 points






> (you said that dream must be recorded. Does that mean that it needs to be posted here too?)



It doesn't need to be posted here, only in your personal dream journal.


Dolphin




> Is the lucid time/point calculation on a per dream, per night, or per month basis? I'm assuming it's per month.



It's up to you, I got lucid time per month for interesting comparison. 

Nyxx




> From what I understand if you were to have an ld and deild, those two would count as a single dream and the dream time points are also for a single dream. (i.e. 5 points for ld and any cumulative ld time)









> But if you have two separate lucid dreams, as in your case, you get points for each separately. So, I think you probably should add one more point for ld time if you count both your dreams being in the 1-5 mins range. Is this correct, Nfri?



This is correct.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

Okay, thanks! Both my LDs were about 2 minutes so I get one extra point.

competition total=24.5 points

----------


## Sensei

2 WBTBs last night = 2 points. 

Late at work is kicking my butt. Going to sleep soon. I can sleep in tomorrow and take a nap in the morning... I am excited.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

2 non-lucid dreams: 2
2 fragments: 1
1 lucid dream: 5
lucid time: 1 minute: 1

I'm also confused about dream length scoring: if I have 2 lucid dreams in one night, each under a minute, is that +1 +1 (= +2) or just +1 (just talking about duration category)?   

What is the granularity of the length scoring?  Per dream?   Per night?  ???   More examples, please!

And are LDs scored as regular dreams too, or separately?   So is one LD and one non-lucid +1 +1 (two dreams) +5 (lucid) or just +1 +5?

night total: 9
competition total: 17.5 + 9 = 26.5

----------


## Nfri

> I'm also confused about dream length scoring: if I have 2 lucid dreams in one night, each under a minute, is that +1 +1 (= +2) or just +1 (just talking about duration category)?   
> 
> What is the granularity of the length scoring?  Per dream?   Per night?  ???   More examples, please!



2 lucid dreams under a minute = 2 points, because every lucid dream has separated points for lenght.









> And are LDs scored as regular dreams too, or separately?   So is one LD and one non-lucid +1 +1 (two dreams) +5 (lucid) or just +1 +5?



Non lucid dream = 1 point
Lucid dream = 5 point

so it is 1+5

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks for the clarification.   So duration is *per-lucid* and non-lucids are 1 point and lucids 5 points.

----------


## Nfri

> Thanks for the clarification.   So duration is *per-lucid* and non-lucids are 1 point and lucids 5 points.



yep  :smiley: 

Last night 0 points  ::whyme::

----------


## Booney

Day 3/31

0 wbtb = 0 point
1 fragment = 0.5 point
2 dreams = 2 point
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 2.5 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 9.0 points

----------


## Noell

So, last night I had what felt like 2 different dreams, but they were so close to each other that it didn't seem like any time had passed from one to the other and I had trouble figuring out when one ended and the other began. Does that still count as 2 dreams?

----------


## FryingMan

> So, last night I had what felt like 2 different dreams, but they were so close to each other that it didn't seem like any time had passed from one to the other and I had trouble figuring out when one ended and the other began. Does that still count as 2 dreams?



It's up to you.  If you didn't "feel" like they were the same dream, and if they had nothing shared like location, DCs, plot, etc., I'd count them as two different dreams.

----------


## Noell

Thanks Fryingman.

--------------------------

3 dreams = 3 points

night total = 3 points
contest total = 10.5 points

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams=3 points
1 fragment=0.5 point
1 lucid dream=5 points
lucid time=4 minutes=1 point
night total=9.5 points

competition total=35 points
lucid time total=8 minutes

----------


## BrotherGoose

Results for the first 3 days: 17.5 Total

150504.JPG

Was lazy and slept again after my alarm this morning. Was pleasantly surprised with a short DILD! Tried to do the smelling TOTM but all I could find was bird seed which sucked into my nose when I tried to smell it...

----------


## Sensei

Finally some sleep. 
2 full dreams = 2 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
10 minutes = 2 points
Total = 11 ₩ points.

Total total = 11 + 2 + 5 = 18 points

Gonna get a nap in today and actually go to bed before 2 tonight.  ::D:  excitement.

----------


## HansiElneff

2 dream = 2 point

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 4.5 points

----------


## fogelbise

A quick scan of the avatars in the thread shows some of my favorite DV'ers are participating…I will try to make time for this and post something for the days I have missed so far, hopefully by today or no later than the 5/7 deadline. Thank you for running this Nfri!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Fogelbise! Yay!  :smiley: 

---

4 frags: 2 points
4 dreams: 4 points
1 wbtb: 1 point

Night total = 7 point
Contest total = 32 points

----------


## fogelbise

Morning of May 2nd through May 4th (dreams the morning of May 1st don't count, correct?)

May 2nd, 3rd, 4th:
wbtb 0,1,1= 2 points
fragments 1,2,4= 3.5 points
dreams 0,2,1= 3 points
lucid 0,1,0= 5 points
lucid minutes 0,23,0= 5 points

contest total = 18.5 points

I have been letting some recall slip through my fingers by not taking a moment to record or commit to memory, but perhaps this competition will help me to give recall the attention it deserves. On the bright side, I had one of my longest LDs Sunday morning which I posted in my DV DJ if interested.

----------


## FryingMan

2014-05-05 

full dj: LD #110, caveman binge, bizarre night

3 non-lucids: 3
4 frags (2 each from 2 different dreams): 2
1 lucid: 5
lucid length: < 5 minutes: 1

night total: 11

competition total: 26.5 + 11 = 37.5

----------


## Booney

Day 4/31

1 wbtb = 1 point
2 fragment = 1.0 point
3 dreams = 3 point
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 5.0 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 14.0 points

----------


## KonchogTashi

1 dream= 1 pt.
1 LD= 5 pt.
LD 3 minutes= 1 pt.

total= 7 pts.

full dj entry=http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konchogtashi/ld-37-party-time-65783/

----------


## dolphin

4 dreams-4 points
1 lucid dream-5 points
lucid time=3 minutes=1 point
night total-10 points

competition total=45 points
total lucid time=11 minutes

----------


## Sensei

2 WBTBs = 2 points
7 full dreams = 7 points
Total = 9 points

Comp total = 27 points

So close to lucid at the end of the night. I think Mr sleep schedule is fixed from the weekend. It is on!

----------


## fogelbise

May 5th

2 wbtb (+1 didn't count 2nd wbtb yesterday) = 2 (3) points
4 fragments = 2 points
2 dreams = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
>5minutes lucid = 1 point
night total = 12 (13) points

contest total = 31.5 points

Short DILD (dream thoughts initiated variety -"If this were a dream…wait!"). I am not sure if I would have been able to extend the LD since I woke straight from it to my alarm.

----------


## Noell

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points
2 dreams = 2 points

night total = 3.5 points
contest total = 14 points

----------


## Nfri

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0,5 points
2 dream = 2 points
1 lucid dreams = 5 points
lucid time 1 minutes = 1 point
night total = 9,5 points

*wbtbs month total = 3
fragments month total = 3
non lucid dreams month total = 4
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 14,5 points*

Recognized false awakening followed by non recognized false awakening with 20 minutes false wbtb. What a mindfu*k.

One dream where I throw a mushroom to large brown bear. Then he follows me and I start running, then climbing a wood shack scared as hell. When he almost got me, I wake up.

Feeling not well in reality lately and it manifests into dreaming, so I need to recover and heal myself.

I noticed that our LDs are not so everlasting as well  ::lol::  I think we can do better! Anyway, we are LD DV ELITES SO LETS PULL IT!!!!  :smiley: 


*I've got an idea for a simple easy lucid dream induction technique that may be gamechanger. No promises before testing it when I'll feel better.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ you had a false awakening plus 20 mins false wbtb dream? Man, this is crazy!  :Boggle: 

Hope you feel better soon! 

---

4 frags = 2 points
3 dreams = 3 points
1 ld = 5 points
ld time 3 mins = 1 point
2 wbtbs = 2 points

night total = 13 points
contest total = 45 points

----------


## Nfri

> false awakening plus 20 mins false wbtb dream?



My first time when noseplug RC didn't work. I couldn't get air out of my closed nose, so I scretched and wrote dream journal, had some drink and went back to bed. Next morning nothing new in dream journal and glass is missing.  ::shock::

----------


## Booney

An aweful night last night. 5 hours of sleep and the wbtb turned out as just waking up, couldn't sleep.

Day 5/31

0 wbtb = 0 point
2 fragment = 1.0 point
0 dreams = 0 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 1.0 point

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 15.0 points

----------


## FryingMan

Ugh, weak night.

One sentence summaries

3 non-lucid dreams = 3
2 fragments = 1

night total: 4

competition total: 37.5 + 4 = 41.5

----------


## Nfri

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragments = 0,5 points
2 non lucid dreams = 2 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 point
night total = 3,5 points

*wbtbs month total = 4
fragments month total = 4
non lucid dreams month total = 6
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 18 points*

----------


## KonchogTashi

night of 5/5/15

1 dream=1 point
running total= 8 points

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
1 lucid-5 points
lucid time=1 min=1 point
night total=7 points

competition total=52 points
total lucid time=12 min

----------


## Noell

2 fragments = 1 point
3 dreams = 3 points

night total = 4 points
contest total = 18 points

Even though I slept a lot, I felt so tired this morning >.<

----------


## fogelbise

wbtb 0 = 0 (felt like coming down with something so focused on rest only)
fragments 1 = 0.5 points
dreams 2 = 2 points

Contest total = 34 points





> *I've got an idea for a simple easy lucid dream induction technique that may be gamechanger. No promises before testing it when I'll feel better.



Coming from you...someone with your experience, I am interested to hear how your testing goes. You should post something in this thread if it works out.

----------


## Sensei

3 Dreams = 3 points
2 WBTB = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
21-25 minutes = 4 points
total = 14 points

comp total = 14 + 27 = 41 points

Zombies, Wear wolves, and clones... on a cruise ship.

----------


## martakartus

8 frags=4 points
9 non-ld=9 points
3 wbtb=3 points
TOTAL=16 points

Had a slow start of the month  :Sad:  I hope to get better. I find this contest a good idea to keep track of your progress

----------


## NyxCC

No lds, but quite a few vivid dreams. Me and Prof. Milton Fines saved the world by breaking a curse using an artifact, so all's fine.  :smiley:  

3 frags = 1.5 points
5 dreams = 5 points

night total = 6.5 points
contest total =  51.5 points

----------


## Noell

> 8 frags=4 points
> 9 non-ld=9 points
> 3 wbtb=3 points
> TOTAL=16 points
> 
> Had a slow start of the month  I hope to get better. I find this contest a good idea to keep track of your progress



Wow, in just one night you've almost caught up to me!  ::holycrap::  I'd better dream harder!  ::zzz::

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-07

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2157818

3 non-lucid dreams: 3
1 fragment: 0.5

night total: 3.5

competition total: 41.5 + 3.5 = 45

----------


## Nfri

wbtb = 1 point
dream = 1 point
night total = 2 points

*wbtbs month total = 5
fragments month total = 4
non lucid dreams month total = 7
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 20 points*

Amazing dream where I get a device which looked like sleeping mask and when I put it on I was in virtual reality in fantasy forest and then in medieval castle. This seems like a good way for teleportation, looking forward to try it i next lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## Booney

Day 6/31

1 wbtb = 1 point
2 fragment = 1.0 point
3 dreams = 3 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
night total = 5.0 points

lucid time total = 0 minutes
contest total = 20.0 points

----------


## FryingMan

> Amazing dream where I get a device which looked like sleeping mask and when I put it on I was in virtual reality in fantasy forest and then in medieval castle. This seems like a good way for teleportation, looking forward to try it i next lucid



Oooo this sounds good.   Like picking up an old-time slider viewer and start clicking through the scenes and choose which one to step into…… Oooo I'm excited…


3d-slide-viewer-toy-camera-3d-film-reel-26522894.jpg

----------


## dolphin

3 dreams=3 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=2 min=1 point
night total=9 points

competition total=61 points
total lucid time=14 minutes

----------


## BrotherGoose

Pretty brutal couple of days in terms of recall... Hopefully the weekend helps that one out...

150507.JPG

24.5 total so far

----------


## Sensei

I need to sleep more at night. I am staying up too late playing video games. lol. 

2 WBTBs = 2 points
2 Dreams = 2 points
total = 4 points

Comp Total = 45 points

----------


## fogelbise

wbtb 2 = 2 points
fragments 2 = 1 point
dreams 3 = 3 points

competition total: 40 points
lucid time total: ~25 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

1 frag = 0.5 point
5 dreams = 5 points
Ld + deild + ld fragment = 5 points
ld time 3 mins = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 12.5 points
contest total = 64 points

Here's a super brieft ld summary for the month so far: 

02 - 07 May Ld Summaries - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

1 dream: 1
1 fragment: 0.5
1 WBTB: 1

night total: 2.5
competition total: 45 + 2.5 = 47.5

----------


## Nfri

wbtb = 1 point
dreams = 2 points
night total = 3 points

wbtbs month total = 6
fragments month total = 4
non lucid dreams month total = 9
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 23 points

Long dream recalled (30m+) with every detail and scene alternation. I've read fryingman's dream recall tips before sleep and perhaps he has few points right there  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

> Long dream recalled (30m+) with every detail and scene alternation. I've read fryingman's dream recall tips before sleep and perhaps he has few points right there



Woohoo a happy customer!   Glad you found something there.   It's about time I re-read it myself, all I remember from last night is conflict with guns and pulling crap (and skewers!) out of my butt  :tongue2: .

----------


## martakartus

6-8 May:
2 frags=1 point
5 non-ld=5 points
3 WBTB=3 points
Total=9 points

Contest total=25 points

Still no lucids  :Sad:  but I had two false awakenings in a row today, I may be getting closer

----------


## Booney

Day 7/31

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 point
3 dreams = 3 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 4.0 points*

Contest total:

5 wbtb = 5 points
11 fragments = 5.5 points
14 dreams = 14 points 
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 24.5 points*

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments=2 points
3 dreams=3 points
night total=5 points

competition total=66 points
total lucid time=14 minutes

----------


## KonchogTashi

Total for 5/7/15.

WBTB= 1pt.
Lucid= 5pts.
LD < 5 miN= 1pt.
3 dreams= 3pt.
night total= 10 pts.

running total= 18pts.

DJ entry= http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/konc...istress-65807/

----------


## Sensei

5 Dreams = 5 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
2 lucids = 10 points
both Less than 5 minutes (got lucid near the end of two dreams and didn't do much in them :/) = 2 points
Total = 22 points

comp Total = 22 + 41 = 63

It is always weird when you have a fun dream like yesterday, but it doesn't give as many points as my boring dreams today since there were two of them. :/

----------


## NyxCC

^^Boring or not, you got 22 points in a single night! Not bad!  :smiley: 

--
6 fragments = 3 points
1 dream = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 5 points
competition total = 69 points

----------


## FryingMan

2016-05-09

3 dreams = 3
1 wbtb = 1

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2157973

night total: 4
competition total: 47.5 + 4 = 51.5

----------


## dolphin

1 dream=1 point

competition total=67 points

----------


## Booney

Day 8/31

2 wbtb = 2 points
3 fragment = 1.5 points
2 dreams = 2 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 5.5 points*

Contest total:

7 wbtb = 7 points
14 fragments = 7.0 points
16 dreams = 16 points 
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 30.0 points*

I could have recalled so much more dreams if I hadn't written them down during a false awakening but in real life...

----------


## NyxCC

Very sleepy today.  :SleepMeditate2: 

2 frags = 1 point
2 dreams = 2 points
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 4 points 
contest total = 73 points

----------


## Booney

Day 9/31

0 wbtb = 0 points
0 fragment = 0.0 points
2 dreams = 2 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 2.0 points*

Contest total:

7 wbtb = 7 points
14 fragments = 7.0 points
18 dreams = 18 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 32.0 points*

I did experience a moment of lucid clarity but didn't feel it would count. It was more a lucid fragment than an actual dream so to speak.

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-10

1 non-lucid: 1 
1 LD: 5
LD time: < 5 minutes: 1

night total: 7
competition total: 51.5 + 7 = 58.5

----------


## dolphin

I almost got lucid in my last dream. Dry spell should be over soon!

2 fragments-1 point
2 dreams-2 points
night total-3 points

competition total-70 points
total lucid time=14 minutes

----------


## martakartus

8-10 May:
2 frags=1p
3 non-LD=3p
3 WBTB=3p
Total= 7p

Contest total: 32p

----------


## Noell

7 May:

1 dream = 1 point

night total = 1 point
-------------------------
8 May:

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points

night total = 1.5 points
----------------------------
9 May

1 fragments = 0.5 point
2 dreams = 2 points

night total = 2.5 points
--------------------------
10 May

1 wbtb = 1 point
4 dreams = 4 points

night total = 5 points

*contest total = 28 points*

----------


## fogelbise

May 8th
wbtb 2 = 2 points
fragments 1 = 0.5 points
dreams 1 = 1 point

May 9th
wbtb 1 = 1 point
fragments 4 = 2 points
dreams 2 = 2 points

May 10th
wbtb 2 = 2 points
fragments 3 = 1.5 points
dreams 3 = 3 points
1 lucid = 5 points
lucid time ~15 minutes = 3 points

competition total = 63 points
lucid time total = ~40 minutes

----------


## Sensei

I have had 
2 wbtb = 2 points
2 dreams = 2 points

2 wbtb = 2 points
3 dreams = 3 points 

Total = 63 + 9 = 72 points

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-11

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2158136

4 dreams: 4
1 fragment: 0.5
night total: 4.5

competition total: 58.5 + 4.5 = 63

----------


## Booney

Day 10/31

0 wbtb = 0 points
2 fragment = 1.0 point
3 dreams = 3 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 4.0 points*

Contest total:

7 wbtb = 7 points
16 fragments = 8.0 points
21 dreams = 21 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 36.0 points*

----------


## Nfri

Last three nights

1 wbtb = 1 point
3 dreams = 3 points
2 fragments = 1 point

wbtbs month total = 7
fragments month total = 6
non lucid dreams month total = 12
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 28 points

My sleep is very deep like if I'm ill, which I'm not, I hope.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
4 dreams=4 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=3 min=1 point
night total=11 points

competition total=81 points
total lucid time=17 minutes

----------


## Sensei

2 WBTBs = 2 points
3 dreams = 3 points
Total = 5 points

Comp total = 77 points

I am so tired. Got 4 hours of sleep 2 nights in a row and about 7 last night. Should be good for lucids tonight. My dreams last night were more present and aware rather than hazy and kinda just a hazy memory of an adventure.

----------


## NyxCC

10 May 

2 dreams = 2 points
4 fragments = 2 points

night total = 4 points

Sleep deprived from drunk noisy neighbors 

11 May 

Vivid rebound, some water and snow/ice bending. The quality of my awareness has been so far below average though. 

4 frags: 2 points
2 dreams: 2 points
2 lds: 10 points
Ld time = 3 mins; 5 mins = 2 points
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 17 points

Contest total = 73 + 4 + 17 = 94 points
Total lds: 6 
Total ld time: 28 mins

----------


## Sensei

Ld from a nap = 5 points
LD time = 3 minutes = 1 point

Total = 6 points

Comp total = 83 points.

----------


## Nfri

1 wbtb = 1 point
3 dreams = 3 points
2 fragments = 1 point
night total = 5

wbtbs month total = 8
fragments month total = 8
non lucid dreams month total = 15
lucid dreams month total = 1
lucid time month total = 1 minute
contest month total = 33 points

----------


## FryingMan

2015-05-12

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-dr...ml#post2158245

Full DJ

9 non-lucid dreams: 9
2 fragments: 1

night total: 10

competition total: 63 + 10 = 73

----------


## Booney

Getting more false awakenings as of late, hopefully the lucids will come before the end of the month.  :smiley: 

Day 11/31

1 wbtb = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 point
3 dreams = 3 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 4.5 points*

Contest total:

8 wbtb = 8 points
17 fragments = 8.5 points
24 dreams = 24 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 40.5 points*

----------


## BrotherGoose

150512.JPG

Contest Total: 37

I moved into a new house 2-3 weeks ago and my recall has really been suffering... Previously I would have low recall on nights with very little sleep or when I had been drinking/smoking. Now it seems like 2/3 nights I can't remember a thing, even with natural WBTBs... Still need to figure out what's going on here. Maybe the extra light/noise...

----------


## Noell

Last night I had a dream that started to get a little freaky. An old man invited me to his house to turn in my homework assignment, then have a meal together..... >.<

I've been spending a lot of time lately reading an amusing book, and then I got interested in fountain pens and have been staying up late watching videos about them.... How dorky~
Someone slap me! I need to focus!

11 May

1 wbtb = 1
1 fragment = 0.5 
2 dreams = 2 

night total = 3.5 
--------------------------
Today

1 dream = 1 

night total = 1 

*contest total = 32.5 points*

----------


## NyxCC

1 dream = 1 point
8 frags = 4 points

night total = 5 points
contest total = 99 points

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
7 dreams=7 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=1 minute=1 point
night total=14 points

competition total=95 points
total lucid time=18 minutes

----------


## Sensei

8 dreams = 8 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
no lucids. Sickness made my awareness drop like crazy in spite of all the in dream time. :/ I didn't even tag in the night because I was so tired. 8 was all I could drag up from after waking. 

Total = 10 points
Total Total = 93 points

I had a dream last night that I was in Jurassic World. After fighting a few of the small dinosaurs I ran into this crazy dinosaur:

*Spoiler* for _Creepy Dinosaur_: 




He wasn't plush though, but still purple, just purple scaly skin. I used a lot of super strength fighting this stuff, but I still didn't get lucid! Even head butted Ol' Barney there.

----------


## fogelbise

> I've been spending a lot of time lately reading an amusing book, and then I got interested in fountain pens and have been staying up late watching videos about them.... How dorky~
> Someone slap me! I need to focus!



Hilarious! I love dorky folks!  :smiley: 

I had a beautiful vivd dream yesterday morning that was like a very colorful Willy Wonka-inspired banana split assembly line with all kinds of little people and I was on a quest like a scavenger hunt. Very unusual for me, but only 2 dreams recalled. Another vivid one this morning but also over all lower recall than I should be having. I need to put some more focus on recall.

May 11
2 wbtb = 2 points
2 dreams = 2 points

May 12
2 wbtb = 2 points
1 dream = 1 point
2 frags = 1 point

contest total = 71 points
lucid time = ~40 minutes

----------


## Booney

Best night so far in terms of recall. Got to write 5 full-fledged dreams down.
There was also more variety in them in terms of locations, characters and settings, which is nice.

Day 12/31

2 wbtb = 2 points
0 fragments = 0.0 points
5 dreams = 5 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
lucid time 0 minutes = 0 points
*night total = 7.0 points*

Contest total:

10 wbtb = 10 points
17 fragments = 8.5 points
29 dreams = 29 points
0 lucid dreams = 0 points
0 lucid time = 0 points
*contest total = 47.5 points*

----------


## martakartus

10-13 May:
7 frags=3.5 p
6 non-LD=6 p
4 WBTB=4 p
TOTAL= 13.5 p

Contest total: 45.5 p

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
3 dreams=3 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=2 minutes=1 point
night total=10 points

competition total=105 points
total lucid time=20 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

3 frags = 1.5 points
2 dreams = 2 points
1 ld = 5 points (low awareness again  :Sad: )
ld time 2 mins = 1 point

night total = 9.5
contest total = 108.5
total lds = 7 
total ld time = 30 mins

----------


## fogelbise

May 13

2 wbtb = 2 points
2 dreams = 2 points
2 frags = 1 point

contest total = 76 points

Highlights: exchanging an uneaten pistachio from the grips of a sexy woman's teeth to mine. Also wonderful HI of a very out of this world colorful neighborhood block.

----------


## Sensei

1 lucid. No other dreams. Lol. = 5 points
About 15 minutes or more = 3 points 

I watched a video about saved by the Bell right before sleep last night. I thought for one second "wouldn't it be cool to watch a TV show that you have heard a lot about but never watched in a dream?" Apparently the only goal I could think of when I became lucid. I grabbed a bunch of DCs, Popcorn, drinks and we all gathered around a laptop to watch it. It was a strange assortment because I was in a nice neighborhood in the middle of the night, so I had to knock on some doors and act like it was the plan. Glad that they agreed. I did all that and when we hit start I watched the theme song (which I have seen before) and woke up. :/

This sickness is giving me weird dreams and goals. :/ at least I still got some lucids out of it! Practice pays off! 

Total = 8 points
Comp total = 93 + 8 =101 points

----------


## dolphin

I thought that if we had a lucid dream we would get 5 points for lucidity and 1 point for recalling a full dream. If we do, Sensei should have 6 extra points. If we don't, I should have 9 less points.

----------


## Nfri

> I thought that if we had a lucid dream we would get 5 points for lucidity and 1 point for recalling a full dream. If we do, Sensei should have 6 extra points. If we don't, I should have 9 less points.



I try to make it clear in the description that *non lucid* dream recalled = 1 point and *lucid* dream recalled = 5 points

----------


## dolphin

Okay, thanks!

2 fragments=1 point
4 dreams=4 points
scoring adjustment= -9 points

competition total-101 points
total lucid time=20 minutes

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points

Total =  6 points

Total total = 107 points

I actually spent the whole time in the mall I usually am in. :/ I medicined  up last night.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ You slept in the mall?  ::hrm:: 

---
Not much sleep here. 

1 frag = 0.5 points
1 dream = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

Night total = 2.5 points
Contest total = 111 points

----------


## Sensei

> ^^ You slept in the mall?



haha, nah, an in dream mall. I have been there non lucid about 10 times and lucid about 40 or so. It is quite nice to have a place to enjoy dream like merch. They don't accept my money though, so I haven't been able to buy anything. The *worth* of the money is gone unless I work for it somehow. haha

----------


## Noell

13 May

1 dream = 1

night total = 1 
--------------------------
Today

2 dreams = 2 

night total = 2 

contest total = 35.5 points

----------


## fogelbise

May 14

2 wbtb = 2
6 frags = 3 

contest total = 81 points

In the late morning I have been able to lay for 30 minutes or so experimenting with HI but I realized it is very similar to mediation the way that I am doing it. One realization brought home to me this morning was that the act of thinking "avoid waking life stress thoughts" quickly brings the thoughts to the surface. Recognizing that process then quickly subdues those thoughts.

----------


## dolphin

I'm trying too hard! I've got to take a few steps back and make LDing easy again.

1 fragment=0.5 point
1 dream=1 point
night total=1.5 points

competition total=102.5 points
total lucid time=20 minutes

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points
2 wbtbs = 2 points
2 lucids = 10 points
lucid 1 (6 min)(5-9 minutes) = 2 points
lucid 2 (17 min)(15-19 minutes) = 4 points

total = 24 points
total comp is = 131 points

Fogelbise, in one of my dreams (non lucid) I was checking out one of your Djs, and it was a storyboard with about 100 different pictures, all of it was pretty interesting until it got reallllllly inappropriate. lol. 

I also had a really really cool dream where I was riding in a car going through an area with "new development" and each house I passed was in the middle of being built, but they were being built all in dreamlike fashions. Some of the time there would be nothing of the house, but the rest of the house was on a crane dropping it down, sometimes half the house was already built and a crane was dropping it down, sometimes people were just throwing it all together. It was very interesting! lol. 

In my other lucid dream I realized it was a lucid dream because I watched my sister die and I kind of freaked out and started thinking that it had to be a dream, because there is no way she would do something that stupid. I RCed and realized I was dreaming. 

In my long lucid I spent a long time talking with my brother in laws about what game I should teleport into. They chose different games than me (I think golf and Mortal Combat X) I chose Zelda and spent some time working with my inventory. 

I had some other cool dreams too.  :tongue2:  Long night, finally back on schedule and not sick, now it is time for me to work late and stay up late.  :Sad:  Hopefully it is a good weekend and I can get some sleep.

----------


## BrotherGoose

Another lucid! Great way to bounce back after a couple days of no recall. Contest total: 49.5

150515.JPG

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment=0.5 point
1 dream =1 point
night total=1.5 points

competition total=104 points
total lucid time=20 minutes

----------


## Noell

15 May

1 dream = 1 

night total = 1 
--------------------------
Today

1 wbtb = 1
2 fragments = 1
3 dreams = 3 

night total = 5

contest total = 41.5 points

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 point
3 dreams-3 points
night total-4 points

competition total-108 points
total lucid time-20 minutes

----------


## martakartus

14-17 May:
5 frags=2.5 p
7 non-LD=7 p
3 WBTB=3 p
TOTAL= 12.5 p

Contest total: 58 p

----------


## FryingMan

5/13 through 5/16

10 fragments: 5

5/17 what a night!

3 LDs (middle one was chain of 3, so 5 LDs for the count): 15
time: <5m, <10m, <5m: 1 + 2 + 1 = 4
1 non-lucid: 1
2 WBTB: 2

entry total: 27

competition totl: 73 + 27 = 100

----------


## Sensei

Last 2 days. 
8 dreams = 8 points
4 WBTBs = 4 points
Total = 12 points

Contest total =

----------


## fogelbise

May 15
2 wbtb = 2 (near miss on lucidity)
2 dreams = 2
4 frags = 2

May 16
1 wbtb = 1
4 dreams = 4
3 frags = 1.5
1 LD = 5 points (multiple scenes probably in same sleep cycle)
lucid time ~8 minutes = 2

May 17
2 wbtb = 2
4 dreams = 4
2 frags = 1
1 lucid = 5
lucid time ~10 minutes = 2 

contest total = 81 + 33.5 = 114.5 points
lucid time total = ~58 minutes (not bad!)

----------


## NyxCC

15 May

7 frags = 3.5 points
1 dream = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 5.5 points
contest total = 116.5 points
---

16 May

2 frags = 1 point
4 dreams = 4 points
1 ld + 1 FA caught = 5 points
ld time 3 mins = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 

night total = 12 
contest total = 128.5 

The monster under the bed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
---

17 May

4 frags = 2 points
4 dreams = 4 points

night total = 6 points
Contest total = 134.5 points

----------


## Noell

1 wbtb = 1
1 fragment = 0.5
3 dreams = 3 

night total = 4.5

contest total = 46 points

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments=2 points
5 dreams=5 points
1 lucid dream=5 points
total lucid time=4 minutes=1 point
night total=13 points

competition total=121 points
total lucid time=24 minutes

----------


## fogelbise

May 18th
2 wbtb = 2
1 dream = 1
4 frags = 2
1 lucid = 5 (possible 2nd lucid but so short I wonder if lucid thoughts were at waking transition)
lucid time ~5-6minutes (count as 5minutes) = 1 

contest total 114.5 + 11 = 125.5 points
lucid time total = ~1 hour, 3 minutes

----------


## Noell

I think I had a nightmare about boiled eggs. 

1 fragment = 0.5

contest total = 46.5

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams last night = 3 points
2 wbtbs = 2 points

total = 5 points

I am big time on a low lately with sickness and a couple other things. (crazy month, couple vacations, sicknesses, and more!) but I shall hopefully kick some butt tonight. I am on a different bed and can sleep in and am well rested and have been crazy excited about LDing the last few days. Listening to my old podcast and getting a set dream goal has gotten me super excited. I am all scared and excited about pushing my boundaries.  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
4 non-lucid dreams=4 points
4 lucid dreams=20 points
lucid time =2 min+2 min+1 min+1 min= 4 points
night total=29 points

competition total=150 points
total lucid time=30 minutes

All of my LDs were non-chained FAs. I was trying to induce the FAs, too! I hope I wasn't just getting lucky.

----------


## Noell

:Sad:  My sister died in my dream again. This time wasn't so bad, though, because I had a replacement sister, hahaha.

2 fragments = 1
3 dreams = 3 

night total = 3

contest total = 50.5 points

----------


## NyxCC

18 May

1 frag = 0.5 point
6 dreams = 6 points
1 ld = 5 points
ld time 2 mins = 1 point 
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 13.5
contest total = 134.5 + 13.5 = 148 

19 May

8 frags = 4 points
3 dreams = 3 points
1 ld + 3 low awareness lds (one after the other) = 5 points
ld time 10 mins = 2 points
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 15 points
contest total = 148 + 15 = 163 points

total lds = 10+
total ld time = 45 mins

Had a really cool nld about Sensei's DJ: 

Sensei's DJ

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
10 min or so = 2 points
Total = 11 points

Due to error on my part last night I couldn't tag when I woke up at night. I did manage to help Peter Pan kill Wendy though. So that is a plus.

----------


## BrotherGoose

This past weekend was a long weekend in Canada. And boy was it even a good one for me! 2 more lucids (although I was woken up from noise <5 minutes into both). Still, 3 in 1 week is a huge PR for me. 

150519.JPG

----------


## relevart

3 dreams = 3 points
1 lucid = 5 points
10 min = 2 points
Total = 10 points

 :smiley:

----------


## martakartus

18-20 May:
2 frags=1 p
3 non-LD=3 p
1 WBTB=1p
1 LD=5p
LD time: 10 min= 2p
TOTAL= 12p

Not the best days for recall, but at last I had a lucid!

Contest total: 70p

----------


## NyxCC

I was so planning on skipping wbtb but was overwhelmed with a bout of short and unexpected wakefulness which led to an ld straight away.  :smiley:  Wish I knew the recipe for this. 

4 frags = 2 points
1 dream = 1 point
1 ld = 5 points (toty fail)
ld time 5 mins = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

night total = 10 points 
contest total = 163 + 10 = 173 points

----------


## dolphin

5 dreams=5 points

competition total=155 points
total lucid time=30 minutes

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
total = 6 points

I had a lucid that I can't remember. :/ hopefully it will pop up by the end of the day.

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments=2 points

competition total=157 points
total lucid time=30 minutes

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
2 lucid = 10 points
6 minutes = 2 points 
7 minutes = 2 points 
Total = 17 points

Total for competition = 131 + 12 + 5  + 11 + 6 + 17 = 182 points

----------


## FryingMan

Way behind, got another Ld last night fr 5/21, advanced totm, woohoo.  But here's 5/18, another stunning night:
5/18:
6 non-lucids: 6
5 fragments: 2.5
2 lucids both <5: 6+6=12
2 WBTB: 2

Night total: 22.5
Competition total: 100 + 22.5 = 122.5

Edit: finally caught up on transcribing voice notes:

5/19: 2 non-lucids: 2
5/20: 3 non-lucids: 3

5/21
4 non-lucids: 4
3 fragments: 1.5
1 lucid, <5: 6
1 WBTB: 1

Night total: 12.5

Competition total: 122.5 + 2 + 3 + 12.5 = 140

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
3 non lucid dreams=3 points
3 lucid dreams=15 points
total lucid time=1 min+4 min+5 min=3 points
night total=22 points

competition total=179 points
total lucid time=40 minutes

----------


## Noell

> My sister died in my dream again. This time wasn't so bad, though, because I had a replacement sister, hahaha.
> 
> 2 fragments = 1
> 3 dreams = 3 
> 
> night total = 3
> 
> contest total = 50.5 points



Oops, I meant night total = 4, but the contest total was correct  :smiley:   (I hope...) 

21 May

1 frag = 0.5
3 dreams = 3

------------------

22 May

1 dream = 1

contest total = 55

I'm slacking...a lot >_<
I just need to go to bed earlier~

----------


## FryingMan

5/22   Alcohol is NOT an appropriate LD "celebration" tool -- for the 2nd time this week it has resulted in a close to no-recall night.    The trend is clear: alcohol = no dreams for FM.

1 non-lucid: 1
1 fragment: 0.5

night total: 1.5
competition total: 140 + 1.5 = 141.5

----------


## Sensei

I had 2 dreams = 2 points 
No WBTBs = 0 points 
1 lucid = 5 points
12 minutes = 3 points

Total = 10 points

Comp total = 192 points

I didn't get to sleep until 5 last night. So glad that I had an awesome lucid dream in spite. Running from titans is always fun and scary.

----------


## fogelbise

May 19
2 wbtb = 2
3 dreams = 3

May 20
2 wbtb = 2
1 dream = 1
3 frags = 1.5

May 21
2 wbtb = 2
2 dreams = 2
2 LD's = 10
lucid time = ~2 min & ~20minutes = 1 + 4 = 5 points
(in my DV DJ)

May 22
2 wbtb = 2
3 dreams = 3
1 frag = 0.5

contest total 125.5 points + 34 = 159.5 points
lucid time total = ~1 hour, 25 minutes

----------


## martakartus

21-23 May:
4 frags=2 p
8 non-LD=8 p
2 WBTB=2p
TOTAL= 12p

Total LD time: 10 min
Contest total: 82p

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment=0.5 point
6 non lucid dreams=6 points
1 lucid dream=5 points
lucid time=1 minute=1 point
night total=12.5 points

competition total=191.5 points
total lucid time=41 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

21 May

2 dreams = 2 points
2 frags = 1 point

Night total = 3 points

22 May

3 frags = 1.5 points
3 dreams = 3 dreams

Night total = 4.5 points

contest total = 173 + 3 + 4.5 = 180.5 points

23 May

3 frags = 1.5 points
1 dream = 1 point
1 ld = 5 points
ld time 1 min = 1 point
wbtb = 1 point

night total = 9.5 points

Contest total = 180.5 + 9.5 = 190 points
Lds = 12 +
total ld time = 51 mins

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points 
2 WBTBs = 2 points 
1 lucid = 5 points 
14 min or so = 3 points 
Total = 13 points 

Comp total = 205 points

----------


## FryingMan

4 fragments = 2
1 non-lucid: 1
1 lucid, ~ 5 mins = 6

night total: 9
competition total: 141.5 + 9 = 150.5

----------


## dolphin

3 non lucid dreams=3 points
1 lucid dream=5 points
lucid time=1 min=1 point
night total=9 points

competition total=200.5 points
total lucid time=42 minutes

----------


## FryingMan

5/24

2 non-lucids: 2
1 fragment: 0.5
2 lucids: 10
ld time ~3m, ~30sec: 1 + 1  = 2
2 WBTB: 2

night total: 16.5

competition total: 150.5 + 16.5 = 167

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points
7 minutes = 2 points

total = 12 points

comp total = 205 + 12 = 217 points

I had way more dreams last night, but I freaking woke up late and I only tagged 3 and the lucid before going to church. :/

----------


## BrotherGoose

Had a couple zero pointers last week - was out of town with work and didn't get much sleep. I did manage to get 2 lucids in 1 night though! Not that impressive at ~2 minutes each but it's still my second PR of this contest! Contest total: 105

150525.JPG

----------


## Sensei

7 dreams = 7 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
1 lucid = 5 points 
12 minutes = 3 points 
Total = 17 points 

Comp total = 234 points 

Motorcycles are pretty awesome for a lucid dream. Been a while since I have driven one. I ended up stopping and sitting and thinking to try and think of my goal. It took me like 2 minutes to try to think of just a new goal since my goal wasn't coming.

----------


## dolphin

1 WBTB=1 point
2 fragments=1 point
1 non lucid=1 point
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=4 minutes=1 point
night total=9 points

competition total=209.5 points
total lucid time=46 minutes

----------


## FryingMan

OK, so carbo-loading right before bed (big ol' plate of Pad Thai chased with a fat slice of pepperoni pizza) does not lead to the best dreaming.   Neither does getting a wrong number call at 4am (normally I'd be excited "hey a free WBTB") but this BTS took hours, darn.   Just a few frags and one solid dream, all about conflict.

1 non-lucid: 1
3 fragments: 1.5
1 WBTB: 1

night total: 3.5
competition total: 167 + 3.5 = 170.5

----------


## NyxCC

24 May

2 frags = 1 point
1 dream = 1 point
1 ld + FA caught right after = 5 points 
Ld time 6 min = 2 points

night total = 9 points

25 May

3 dreams = 3 points
6 frags = 3 points

night total = 6 points

contest total = 190 + 9 + 6 = 205 points
total ld time: 57 mins

----------


## martakartus

24-26 May:
4 frags=2p
3 non-LD=3p
1 WBTB=1p
1 LD=5p
LD time: <5min=1p
TOTAL= 12p

Total LD time: 15 min
Contest total: 92p

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points
3 lucids = 15 points
time (3, 4, and 3 minutes) = 3 points
total = 26 points
Good induction, not as good stabilizing.  :tongue2:  I actually later told people in my dreams allllllllllllllll about dreams. :/ should have gotten lucid again there.

Comp total = 234 + 26 = 260 points
Total LD time approximation = 154 minutes
Total LDs = 18 LDs
Average LD time = 8.55 minutes
Total non lucid dreams = 96
Total dreams = 114
Average (total lucid dreams/total dreams) = .15789 or 15.789%
WBTBs = at least 2 every night but one night (only got a few hours of sleep that night) :/ Wish I would have written down how many I actually did. 

Gonna be busy for the next 2 days and am leaving the next day, so I didn't want to do this whole thing while busy, just update it. I will be finishing the comp a couple days early though. :/

----------


## NyxCC

Fantastic results, Sensei! Congrats!  ::goodjob::  Great stats! I think it's fair to say you kicked our butts in the last couple of days. Been pretty busy this month as well, so I think even if you kept updating you'd still have a higher score. 

I want to wish you to have a fantastic time on your vacation, eat some Ramen, have fun and let us know how awesome it was when you are back.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I picked up a late shift at work. I didn't know it'd be _that_ late!  :Boggle: 

2 dreams=2 points

competition total=211.5 points

total dreams=90 (3.46/night)
total non lucids=70
total lucids=20 (22% of total dreams)
total lucid time=46 minutes (2 min 18 secs per LD)
WBTBs=1

Have fun in Japan, Sensei!

----------


## fogelbise

May 23
2 wbtb = 2
1 dream = 1
2 frags = 1
1 LD = 5
lucid time 3 minutes = 1

May 24
1 wbtb = 1
5 dreams = 5
1 frag = 0.5
3 lucids = 15 (at least 3 lucid cycles saddling distinct awakenings, possibly 4)
lucid time 3min, 17min, 5min = 1+4+1= 6
May 23rd and May 24th 2015 Any Moment Could be a Dream! Threesome, Mall, and Flight with Vampires - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

May 25
1 wbtb = 1
1 dream = 1
5 frags = 2.5

May 26
1 wbtb = 1
2 dreams = 2 (In one I was a ghost hunter where a ghost pointed me to a demon's hiding place, creepy!)
1 frag = 0.5

contest total 159.5 + 45.5 = 205 points
lucid time total = ~1 hour, 53 minutes (or 113 minutes)
I won't have time to dig through my posts to provide the excellent stats that Sensei and dolphin provided, but I can estimate that my percentage of lucid dreams is lower than both of theirs but my lucid length is very satisfying. My lucid length is primary coming from the supplement galantamine (was experimenting with it once per week, but upped it to no more than twice a week and these are the days where I get my longest lucids-like May 24th). I had previously shied away from any supplements but after talking to a few long time LD'ers, I decided to try it once I got to LD#300 (my first 300 LD's in adulthood were all natural, but tended to be shorter on average). I believe Sensei does it all natural, so I would encourage anyone starting out to develop your natural abilities first before trying supplements, and then only after careful consideration and consultation with your doctor.

Is Sensei going to Japan? Sounds awesome!! That gives me an LD idea!

----------


## Nfri

I haven't been posting for a while, because I didn't feel good lately and yesterday I was on biopsy. :/ but hope it'll be okay. Anyway I love your results! Last week of the contest!  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

3 non lucid=3 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=2 minutes=1 point
night total=9 points

competition total=220.5 points
total lucid time=48 minutes

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
2 WBTBs = 2 points 

Total = 7 points 

Comp total = 267 points

----------


## NyxCC

26 May

4 dreams = 4 points
6 frags = 3 points
1 wbtb = 1 point

27 May

3 frags = 1.5 points
4 dreams = 4 points
1 ld = 5 points
ld time 5 mins = 1 point

night total = 11.5 points

contest total = 205 + 8 + 11.5 = 224.5 
lds = 14+ 
Ld time = 1hr 2 min

----------


## dolphin

6 non lucid dreams=6 points
2 lucid dreams=10 points
total lucid time=1 min+3 min=2 points
night total=18 points

competition total=238.5
total lucid time=52 minutes

----------


## Sensei

0 dreams
2 WBTBs = 2 points

total = 2 points

comp total = 269 points

Little bit of a crazy long night.  :tongue2:  I won't be updating anymore. I shall see you guys in a couple weeks. I will obviously have internet while I am there, but I am not going to be using my internets while there unless needed.

----------


## martakartus

26-28 May:
3 non-LD=3p
2 WBTB=2p
2 LD=10p
LD time: 20+10=30min=6p
TOTAL= 21p

Total LD time: 45 min
Contest total: 115p

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point
1 dream-1 point

competition total=240 points

----------


## BrotherGoose

Couldn't carry the momentum from the weekend into the week. Contest total 115.5

150529.JPG

----------


## FryingMan

5/26, 5/27: still to do, just a coupla fragments though.

5/28

3 non-lucid dreams: 3
3 fragments: 1.5
1 LD, 30s: 5 + 1 = 6
night total: 10.5

competition total: 170.5 + 10.5 = 181

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
3 non-lucids=3 points
2 lucids=10 points
lucid time=1 min+2 min=2 points
night total=16 points

competition total=256 points
total lucid time=55 minutes

----------


## NyxCC

28-29 May

5 frags = 2.5 points
1 ld + deild = 5 points
ld time 4 mins = 1 point
1 wbtb = 1 point

9.5 points + 224.5 = 235 points

30 May

9 frags = 4.5 points
2 dreams = 2 points

contest total = 241.5 points
total lds = 15 +
total ld time: 1 hr 6 mins

----------


## FryingMan

Nfri -- plz give us a couple of days to get the last of the records posted before the final tallies, I have a few days to post still and am traveling today.  Thanks!

----------


## martakartus

26-28 May:
3 frags=1.5p
3 non-LD=3p
1 WBTB=1p
TOTAL= 5.5p

Total LD time: 45 min
Contest total: 120.5p

Well, this is my last update. I've had a slow end of the month, with the weekend and all... but I've done my best.

PD: I'm very impressed by some folks' counts, you guys mean business hahaha  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
7 dreams=7 points
night total=8 points

competition total=264 points
total lucid time=55 minutes

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments=1 point
5 non lucids=5 points
1 lucid=5 points
lucid time=3 min=1 point
night total=12 points

competition total=276 points
total lucid time=58 minutes

Thanks for the competition Nfri!

----------


## BrotherGoose

Competition total: 127.5
Lucid count/time: 7/28

All my lucids seemed to be quite a bit shorter/less vivid then some that I've had in the past, but with that many in a month it's tough to complain! Thanks for the contest!

150531.JPG

----------


## fogelbise

May 27th
2 wbtb = 2
2 dreams = 2
2 frags = 1

May 28th
2 wbtb = 2
3 dreams = 3
2 frags = 1

May 29th
1 wbtb = 1
0 dreams = 0
2 frags = 1
3 lucids = 15
lucid time 2min, 7min, 20min = 1+2+4 
(that last one, upon waking, felt longer - felt like I had spent half a day with Girl Friday! But only counting what I can reasonably add up as activity in the lucid) 

May 30th
1 wbtb = 1
3 dreams = 3
1 frag = 0.5
1 lucid = 5
lucid time 4 min = 1

May 31st
1 wbtb = 1
5 dreams = 5
1 lucid = 5
lucid time ~7min = 2

contest total previous 205 points + 58.5 = 263.5 points
lucid time total = ~2 hours, 33 minutes (or 153 minutes)
If desired, see my previous post for what I attribute most of my lucid length to.

----------


## NyxCC

Great results guys! Congrats on all the lds!  ::goodjob:: 

3 frags = 1.5 points
1 ld = 5 points
ld time 5 mins = 1 point

Final score 248.5 points
total ld time = 1 hr 11 mins
total lds 16 +

Happy with the dream journalling and kept up ld rate despite being busy, which is nice. 

Thanks Nfri for organizing!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Well I'll just estimate the final count, it's perhaps a bit low but pretty close:

remaining nights:

5 fragments 2.5
2 dreams: 2
nights total: 4.5

final competition total: 181 + 4.5 = 185.5

Approaching 200 but didn't quite make it.    Did a respectable job hanging with the "big boys" for a while there, but poor sleep in the last week interfered.

However, I had perhaps my best streak of LDs yet to date, so all in all it was a really great month. 

Thanks, Nfri, for hosting this!

----------


## Nfri

I'm sorry I didn't finish this contest because I was ill and then travel around the world. I needed a break from lding a dream recall. 

anyway the last contest winner is *DOLPHIN!* CONGRATULATIONS!

and the most skilled lucid dreaming time prolonger is FOGELBISE! EXCELLENT 

The next comp is near so if you will join I would be very happy!  :smiley:  This time I hope I can make it and will feel good! See you in this topic

*http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...er-2015-a.html*

----------

